# Need Help with a Webley MK VI Marking



## rick983 (Dec 28, 2013)

I purchased a nice Webley Mark VI revolver this past weekend. I understand all the markings on it except on the bottom of the left grip is a capital M neatly incused into the grip. I know in German guns the M would indicate naval use. Has anybody seen this before? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Another reappearance of an old post w/o obvious update or additions. 
Medium grip size

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lewwallace said:


> Another reappearance of an old post w/o obvious update or additions.
> Medium grip size
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


 It is not appearing under new posts. I believe the way you are seeing it is under "recommended links" (or suggested links... I forget the exact terminology because I am on my phone right now). You are actually bouncing it.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Shipwreck said:


> It is not appearing under new posts. I believe the way you are seeing it is under "recommended links" (or suggested links... I forget the exact terminology because I am on my phone right now). You are actually bouncing it.


Uh...no.
It's an occurrence happening acrossed many different forums accessible thru the Tapatalk platform!



Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lewwallace said:


> Uh...no.
> It's an occurrence happening acrossed many different forums accessible thru the Tapatalk platform!
> 
> 
> ...


OK, then it is a tapatalk thing. It's not happening through the browser. I will run it past the guys that do the "behind the scenes" stuff and see what they say .


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

OK, This is what I have been told:

"Tapatalk is compatible with the site and generally doesn't cause much issue. The main problem with TT is it does not support ANYTHING custom and since our version of XF is heavily modified, sometimes small problems will crop up. "

So, not much else I can do to resolve this... Sorry...

I visit the site a lot on my phone - but I use the browser. The site software DOES resize to fit the phone when using a browser. So, not much zooming in needed. Maybe you can try that?


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Shipwreck said:


> OK, This is what I have been told:
> 
> "Tapatalk is compatible with the site and generally doesn't cause much issue. The main problem with TT is it does not support ANYTHING custom and since our version of XF is heavily modified, sometimes small problems will crop up. "
> 
> ...


I just received this today the 1st 4 dated are 2010 and before w/no updated comments, the last was 2020.....









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just looked. They use the exact same website software as this forum. That is why. As per the above quote. We can't do anything about it. Sorry. Not if you keep using Tapatalk.


----------

